# New 2010 SR and "thumping" noise?



## TomMonger (Sep 18, 2007)

I just traded in my 1993 Sentra SE (yes I was the original owner) for a 2010 SR. Stunning car, and I am hoping it will last me at least 10 years.

Since my previous Sentra had minimal electronic gadgets, I am not too familiar with today's new car technology. Here is my question:

When I start the new Sentra and put it in Drive, then hit about 18 mph, the doors all lock... and I heard a "thumping" sound (kind of like when you're getting a flat tire) somewhere under the car. It lasts for about 2 seconds, then it's gone.

The ONLY time I hear it is when the car has been started and placed in Drive from Park. I tried duplicating that sound by putting the car in Neutral, unlocking the doors, and putting it in Drive again. But when the doors lock, I don't hear the sound.

I also tried stopping the car, putting it in park, unlocking the doors, and then putting it in drive. Still couldn't hear that sound when the doors locked.

Seems it only happens when the car is restarted... and put in Drive.

Any ideas? Should I worry? Could it be a "speed sensor" thing?

Thanks,
-Tom in Scranton, PA USA


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe it's the ABS doing some sort of diagnostics once you start the car and start moving.....


----------



## evolvercode (Apr 24, 2011)

Bought a brand new 2011 SL and it does the same thing. Brought it back to the dealership they told me it was the ABS charging up. It should only happen once every ignition cycle.


----------

